# Umschulung/Ausbildung Zweiradmechaniker



## deathmetalex (24. Januar 2004)

Hallo,
ich wohne in Freiburg und bin zur Zeit auf der Suche nach einem Umschulungsplatz als Zweiradmechaniker (Fahrradtechnik) in Freiburg oder Umgebung. Arbeitsamt finanziert die Umschulung.
Kennt ihr Läden und Werkstätten die ausbilden? 
Danke und Prost   
Alex


----------



## schlucke (12. Februar 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redshred (12. Februar 2007)

Hallo
Schau mal bei Fahrad Metzger vorbei. der Chef ist oder war für die Ausbildung als  Zweiradmechaniker bei der Handwerkskammer zuständig er kann dir bestimmt sagen wer in Freiburg alles Ausbildet


.


----------



## schlucke (14. Februar 2007)

hi,

ich würd auch gerne zum Zweiradmechaniker umschulen, allerdings hab ich noch keine Umschulung genehmigt gerkriegt...hat jemand einen Tipp wie man das "richtig" angeht? ich muß aus gesundheitlichen Gründen umschulen, aber das Amt stellt sich quer-warum auch immer  sie meinen die Rentenversicherungsanstalt sei zuständig und die haben mir gesagt ich könnte erst nach 15 jahren im Job umschulen ????? ...wie komme ich also an eine finanzierte Umschulung?


----------



## der-tick.de (15. Februar 2007)

schlucke schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> ich würd auch gerne zum Zweiradmechaniker umschulen, allerdings hab ich noch keine Umschulung genehmigt gerkriegt...hat jemand einen Tipp wie man das "richtig" angeht? ich muß aus gesundheitlichen Gründen umschulen, aber das Amt stellt sich quer-warum auch immer  sie meinen die Rentenversicherungsanstalt sei zuständig und die haben mir gesagt ich könnte erst nach 15 jahren im Job umschulen ????? ...wie komme ich also an eine finanzierte Umschulung?


Wie wäre es mit normaler verkürzter Ausbildung? Bekommst halt nur ne Lehrlingsrente...


----------



## Bierfahrer (15. Februar 2007)

Hast du schon eine Ausbildung - wenn ja brauchste sicherlich keine Ausbildung um als Zweiradmechaniker zu arbeiten. 

So was kannste in zwei Wochen lernen - das gibt es gute Bücher!
Vor allem lernste in der Ausbildung wenig und wirst vor allem alls billige Arbeitskraft ausgenutzt. Brotzeit holen, Werkstatt putzen usw.

Und ein anständiges Leben kannst du dir von dem Lohn auch nicht leisten!


----------



## schlucke (15. Februar 2007)

ja hab ne ausbildung


----------



## RobinHood (16. Februar 2007)

Dann mach auf keinen Fall den Dreckstift! Jeder etwas mänliche handwerklich begabte Bewohner dieses Planeten, kann sämtliche Arbeiten an einem Bike selbst durchführen!


----------



## horstj (16. Februar 2007)

RobinHood schrieb:


> Jeder *etwas mänliche* handwerklich begabte Bewohner dieses Planeten, kann sämtliche Arbeiten an einem Bike selbst durchführen!



für richtige Männer ist das nix, für echte Frauen aber auch nix.


----------



## schlucke (16. Februar 2007)

was n das für ne komische und diskriminierende Aussage  

ich find das zum :kotz: 

macht doch die Zweiradmechaniker nicht so runter


----------



## horstj (17. Februar 2007)

schlucke schrieb:


> was n das für ne komische und diskriminierende Aussage
> ich find das zum :kotz:
> macht doch die Zweiradmechaniker nicht so runter



 lies nochmal, ich habs dir fett markiert.

ein ganz anders Thema ist:
wenn man in FR Zweiradmech lernt, sollte m.E. bisschen Wanderschaft (auch in Herstellerbetrieben (!)) eingeplant werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobinHood (18. Februar 2007)

Zum Glück bin ich Schuhverkäufer!


----------



## Trek-Slash8 (17. Oktober 2011)

Hallo allerseits, hab mir in letzter Zeit auch überlegt zum Zweiradmechaniker Umzuschulen, da ich im Moment absolut Unzufrieden mit meinem Job bin (ist noch nett ausgedrückt). Mir stellt sich nur die Frage ob es die Möglichkeit gibt, dass man die Umschulung nebenbei machen kann?( Abenschule oder so ähnliches)


----------

